
Long Island Iced Tea Corp. To Rebrand as “Long Blockchain Corp.” - netrus
http://markets.businessinsider.com/news/stocks/Long-Island-Iced-Tea-Corp-to-Rebrand-as-Long-Blockchain-Corp-Corporate-Focus-to-Shift-Towards-Opportunities-Strategic-to-Blockchain-Technologies-1011742303
======
netrus
This is not a joke (or is it?): The stock is up 243.44% intraday at the
moment.

~~~
mystcb
Looks like it. I mean, the new website is only a day old, hosted with
"Hostgator", uses a free theme
([http://websites.simplesphere.net/piupiu/](http://websites.simplesphere.net/piupiu/))
and NGINX has directory listing switched on!

That and all the news reports are syndicated from the same place, so its just
propagating all over the place.

That - or I am mistaken, in which case - "All Hail our new Blockchain
overlords" :)

